# Ulster Obs Hive



## cptncatholic (Mar 21, 2012)

This past week we took the girls out in my Ulster Observation Hive to a bee class that my wife is teaching for her homeschool group.

The colony was split off my other larger colony on Wednesday, 3/27. I took two frames out of the big hive, one with brood, one with larvae and eggs. Then shook some nurse bees and added a couple empty frames and a feeder frame. All these went into a standard nuc box. Then last Thursday (4/4), I moved the frames into the obs hive and was pleased to see at least 4 queen cells! We had a lot of good questions, and a few standard questions. I also had a couple that wanted to try and open the hive. Thank goodness for locks and screws keeping everything secure. 

Here's some photos. 

http://tclong.net/bees/Ulster Hive/observationhive.jpg
http://tclong.net/bees/Ulster Hive/queencell1.jpg
http://tclong.net/bees/Ulster Hive/queencell2.jpg
http://tclong.net/bees/Ulster Hive/queencell3.jpg

(sorry for just doing links, for some reason the image uploader keeps giving me errors)

EDIT: I put them back in their nuc box yesterday and plan to leave them be next week. The queen should emerge sometime between Tuesday & Thursday. 

We'll be bringing the hive back in to the class on 4/29 and if all goes well, we'll have a busy queen and lots of eggs and brood to show them!

TC


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Nice I bought my wife the same one for x-mas but she hasn't used it yet.


----------

